# Time Management.



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 28, 2005)

My problem is that I have a bunch of stuff that I need to accomplish during the day but because of disorganization, I get through all the stuff but not being as effective as I want to with all of them.

How do you highly organized PBers tackle this issue of time management?

Do you guys have a personal calendar.

My week is typical with the following activities.

exercize, work, study, private Bible study and worship, writing, sim city, preparations of lessons for sunday school, practice with the church musicians.

All the above excludes the miscellaneous activities that simply pop up.

So from your perceptions, am I too overloaded with my activities.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 3, 2005)

[bump]

Keon,
Excellent topic. I'm often amazed how some on the board can get so much done each day, dividing their time between home and ministries and school and watching Oprah (jk). It'll be interesting to hear how they manage their time to accomplish so much. 

I'd like to be more organized as well. Using a personal calendar and blocking off time slots is something I've thought of doing. Have you tried doing this? 
Bob

[Edited on 12-3-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Gregg (Dec 3, 2005)

I usually set priorities of the most important things that need/have to be done first and do them, and also do not take on more than I am able to handle.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> [bump]
> 
> Have you tried doing this?
> Bob


I've tried it, but things just pop up.

Gregg how do you cut back on stuff that make your schedule overload. I mean, I like doing all the things I have on my schedule, and it hurts to even contemplate giving up any.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> 
> 
> Gregg how do you cut back on stuff that make your schedule overload. I mean, I like doing all the things I have on my schedule, and it hurts to even contemplate giving up any.



I usually don't have to cut back on things because I don't take on more than I think I can handle. If other things start piling up and I get behind, or something needs my attention immediatly (like maint. projects around the house/shop), I set aside the time to get them done, then resume my normal schedule.

(My situation might be somewhat different from yours because I am self employed, so my schedule may be a little more flexible in some areas).



[Edited on 12-7-2005 by Gregg]


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 8, 2005)

Lists lists and more lists...One weekly and one daily.....

A daily list with the big stuff

If I need to go on errands I make a list of places I need to go and exactly what I need to get...grocery store especially. 

Learn to say no to third parties....if there truly is no time.


----------



## gwine (Dec 8, 2005)

Interesting quotes follow:



> Luther said: "If I fail to spend two hours in prayer each morning, the Devil gets the victory through the day...I have so much business, I can not get on without spending three hours daily in prayer."





> I have so much to do that I spend several hours in prayer before I am able to do it."”John Wesley





> John Welch, the holy and wonderful Scotch preacher, thought the day ill spent if he did not spend eight or ten hours in prayer. He kept a plaid that he might wrap himself when he arose to pray at night. His wife would complain when she found him lying on the ground weeping. He would reply: "O woman, I have the souls of three thousand to answer for, and I know not how it is with many of them!"



Granted, these men were preachers, but truly we find time for those things that we want to find time for.


----------

